

For Sale: Dating Website... - mikecurry

Until recently, I was planning on marketing my website and making a go with it.  However, I was recently laid off and unable to maintain the hosting cost of my site.<p>If you're interested in buying a fully functional dating website (that could easily be converted to also be a social site) then take a look here:<p>http://mikesandmegs.com<p>The name is not so hot, however, it could be changed, and the graphics revamped to make a completely hot site.<p>The sale would include the rights to the source code, the IP etc.<p>Serious inquiries only please:
mikecurry74 (at) gmail (dot) com
======
_pius
I'm sad to hear this ... I was/am rooting for you guys. What platform did you
build on? Maybe we can recommend some low/no cost hosts that you can use to
bootstrap yourself until you get more traffic.

Really, being unemployed is the worst time to throw away your startup.

~~~
mikecurry
Just unsure what to do. At this point, google ads is not a revenue stream
($23.00 over the last month).

Seems, that I jumped before I looked, there are thousands of dating sites, not
any with the social feel mine has, however. I am facing dating 'chicken and
egg problem', perhaps I should have tried to solve that one first.

You could say, that this is the perfect example of someone not doing research
before they start a huge project.

------
jonknee
Hosting a low-traffic site at 1and1.com is cost prohibitive? Should be running
you a couple bucks a month if not a shared hosting account.

~~~
mikecurry
its on a dedicated server.

~~~
jonknee
Any reason why? By all looks it has almost no traffic (not a slam at all, just
an estimation). Unless you have a lot of back end processing it could almost
certainly be run easily off of a small VPS or even a shared hosting account.

~~~
mikecurry
I think I overestimated the success of a dating site. I should say, its the
VPS III package from 1&1 which is running me $60.00 a month. Though it doesn't
seem like much, when the bills are adding up, it does affect the bottom line.

I think I will sleep on it, and see how I feel tomorrow. Any advice would
really help me right now.

~~~
aaroneous
If you're burnt out, over it, and just not going to put any more energy into
it: go ahead and shop around for a buyer.

It doesn't hurt to get a gauge on what people _would_ pay for your site,
though I doubt you'll get a price that comes close to repaying you for the
time already spent.

Otherwise, your site doesn't need a dedicated host at this stage. Get a shared
host and reduce your hosting fees to $60/yr instead of per mo. Your adsense
revenue should cover that easily.

In most situations being unemployed is a benefit for a low-burnrate startup
with potential. Plus, a lot of employers love to see entrepreneurial
experience.

Hope this rough spot passes swiftly, and good luck with whatever you decide to
do.

------
brk
Why don't you use the time off to really put some serious work into it? Are
the hosting fees that excessive?

~~~
mikecurry
I suppose I could put more time into it, however, I think I am probably going
to face the same problem I am facing now again in two months.

I think I need someone to redesign the site graphically- the code is perfect
in my mind, but the design- well, I think its lacking.

Any advice welcome...

------
mikecurry
Well, thanks for the advice, I decided on dropping the $60.00 monthly fee for
the 1&1 package, and went down to the shared hosting pro which will cost about
$5.00 a month. I just have to rewrite a few things (use postal codes instead
of a giant geo database) and a few others that will actually help the
application out.

If there is anyone out there who would like to put some sweat equity into the
site for SEO, and Graphics/UI contact me at mikecurry74 (at) gmail (dot) com.
There is so much that I am lacking in the graphical area and UI area that I
don't know where to start.

------
mikecurry
advice welcome

